# bring slingshots into australia



## bear grylls junior

i looked on Australian customs website and it said slingshots with an arm brace or wrist are prohibited to bring to Australia but it didn't say slingshots with out a arm brace or wrist are legal to bring so i dont know anyone no the answer to my question.


----------



## JoergS

The way I read the info is that they seized a slingshot with arm brace. This does not mean they would have been OK with an unbraced model.

As far as I know, "Y" shaped slingshots are banned in Australia. Some use "W"s and other designs in the hope that those are slipping through a loophole. This may or not work in front of a judge.

Jörg


----------



## bear grylls junior

true but a guy in my school class smuggled one here took of the sling and putt it in and different luggage bag same for the wood and he got away with it


----------



## HOE

Take off the bands, disguise the fork as something else, like a paint brush. Australia is a bad country for slingshot fans.


----------



## boyntonstu

Spear guns?


----------



## Hrawk

*NSW POLICE FORCE - FIREARMSREGISTRY
*Schedule 1 - Prohibited Weapons

*Clause 2(6) *A slingshot (being a device consisting of anelasticized band secured to the forks of a "Y" shaped frame), other than *ahome-made slingshot for use by a child* in the course of play.

Ref : http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/176069/Prohibited_Weapons_Schedule1.pdf



*Australian Customs ProhibitedImports*

*Hunting slings, catapults and sling shots*

*designed for use with a brace*

Hunting slings, catapults and sling shots designed for use with a component that is a brace that fits upon the forearm or other part of the body to support the wrist or forearm against the tension of any material used to propel a projectile.

Ref : http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/Import_BladedWeapons.pdf


----------



## Hrawk

In the last few months, I have successfully imported 3 models from Dankung, 4 from Deal Extreme, received my Secret Santa PS2 from A+ and two wire frames from Dino Direct.

In the last 10 years or so, I have had no problems with importing about 20 different slingshots, bands and accessories.

Australian customs will only confiscate a slingshot with an arm brace.

I have confirmation of this in writing from Jill P at Australian Customs and Border Security and have been told in person by both a senior customs official and a NSW police detective.

In March of 2008 my house was raided by customs, Australian Federal Police and NSW Police. Not one of my many slingshots was a problem.

I am not familiar with WA laws.

Again, so long as it does not have a wrist brace, customs will let it in. It is up to you at this point to abide by local state laws.


----------



## JoergS

Ah, so New South Wales has a stricter policy than Australia in general.


----------



## Hrawk

Yes, NSW is much harsher than the other states. In saying that, the individual officer has the say as to legality. If you are caught doing something stupid, expect a large penalty. If you can show responsible use, they will be fine.

Here is my reply from customs when confirming ability to import. Jill's details are at the bottom if you wish to double check for yourself.

9/9/2010

Dear Daniel"Hunting slings, catapults and sling shots designed for usewith a component that is a brace that fits upon the forearm or other part of thebody to support the wrist or forearm against the tension of any material usedto propel a projectile" require a permit.

As long as the slingshot does not have an arm brace it should not require apermit to import.

Thankyou for your email . 

JillP. 

SeniorCustoms and Border Protection Officer | Customs Information and Support Centre| CE&CS Australian Customs and Border Protection Service Customs House, 10Cooks River Drive, Mascot NSW 2020 

T:1300 363 263 | F: 02 8339 6713

E:[email protected]

W:www.customs.gov.au

Thisinformation is provided as a guide only and should be clarified either bylodging a formal advice request with the appropriate section of Customs oremploying the services of a customs broker if appropriate.


----------



## Hrawk

To further illustrate my example above:

At the time of the raid I was also found with a blowgun, darts, fully automatic knife, automatic OTF knife, several double edged knives, a double edged sword and a 100mw laser pointer. All of which are illegal in my state and carry heavy penalties.

They considered me to be a mature and responsible individual (lol) and as the items were found in my house and not on my person in public, nor do I have any record for assault or other mischief, all items were left untouched. Not even a warning was given.

A friend of mine was caught with a small automatic knife in his pocket at the local pub. He was fined $2500 and had to serve 40 hours community service and now has a criminal record to go with it.

So essentially, be careful, be responsible, don't take it out in public and you should be fine.


----------



## bear grylls junior

OK can someone find out the WA laws i would be so grateful oh and also do you think it is worth a try bringing the whole sling shot back from bali all just the detach the sling and put it in another bag and same with the wood


----------



## Hrawk

Dude, learn to Google.

It took me 30 seconds to find this. Technically any commercial slingshot is still considered illegal in WA.

http://www.police.wa.gov.au/Portals/11/PDFs/Weapons_Regulations1999.pdf

Page 6

Schedule 1 Prohibited weapon

5. Catapult (with an arm brace)

A catapult made or modified to be used with an arm
brace that fits or rests on the forearm to support the
wrist from the tension of the elastic material used to
discharge the missile (e.g. the article commonly
known as the "Saunders Falcon Hunting Sling").

6. Commercially produced catapult (without an arm brace)

A catapult -
(a) made or modified to be used without the arm
brace referred to in item 5; and
(







made for commercial distribution


----------



## Delaney

Man im glad i live in Georgia where i dont have to worry about this kind of stuff. I mean all i had to do was go to the courthouse and fill out a form or two and pay 100 bucks and pass a background check and now i can carry a concealed weapon(guns, or knives over 4") **** near anywhere. You would think that Australia would be a little bit better about this stuff considering all the problems with invasive foreign species, plus my uncle who used to live in Canberra said the cockatoos will destroy the stucco on your house which sounds like a problem a slingshot could handle readily.
Brian


----------



## Hrawk

This is what changed it all:*
**
*
*"There will never be uniform gun laws in Australia until we see a massacre in Tasmania." *New South Wales Premier Barry Unsworth, after a specially called Premier's meeting in Hobart Tasmania, December 1987.

The *Port Arthur massacre* of 28 April 1996 was a killing spree which claimed the lives of 35 people and wounded 21 others mainly at the historic Port Arthur prison colony, a popular tourist site in south-eastern Tasmania, Australia.

I am certainly no conspiracy theorist but the overwhelming amount of evidence that proves this whole event was staged or manufactured makes me sick the the stomach still to this very day.

http://www.whale.to/b/viallspam.html


----------



## Jaybird

In Pa. you can carry a pistol on your belt if it is out in the open with out a permit.If you carry it concealed you need a low cost permit.You will not be issued a permit if you have a criminal record.Slingshots are legal to own,but you cannot hunt game animals with them.


----------



## JoergS

Correction. "Shall not" is the right term. "Can not" and of course "do not" and "would not" leaves out the distinctive public disobedience I appreciate so much in Americans.


----------



## Hrawk

Here is the list of requirements where I live in NSW.

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/133134/genuine_reasons_table.pdf


----------



## bear grylls junior

i need to make a decision should i bring a wooden slingshot back guy i need your thoughts is it worth it or not worth it


----------



## Hrawk

Firstly, I am not going to tell you that you should or shouldn't. I can only offer advice. The ultimate decision lies with you.
Personally, I would, without hesitation, but that's me and I'm well known for flirting with the law.

As I said earlier, customs are only interested banning the import of braced slingshots.

I would under no circumstance bring it into the country assembled though and defiantly not in hand luggage. Some over zealous airport security staff may see it as a concealed weapon and that's a world of hurt you don't want to visit. Also, don't try and hide it, that's just asking for trouble. Put it into checked luggage and make sure you declare it, from memory all wood products coming in from Bali must be declared at customs as there is some kind of worm or wood parasite we really don't want in this country.

Your main issue is if you are allowed to own it where you live.

I'm guessing that you are after one of the nice hand carved timber ones? That would certainly be ok under WA laws to posses as it's not really 'made for production'. I'm also guessing you are under 16, so it would most defiantly be considered a child's toy.

Here's some suggestions for you.

Mail it to yourself as an anonymous gift. It's a small loophole with customs. If you did not order or pay for it, its not considered importing. Customs may still seize it, but you will not be penalised.

And my best recommendation,* have a go at making your own*. I have only recently started making my own and I can tell you, there is so much more fun in making and shooting something you designed and put the hard work into. I almost enjoy making them more than I do shooting them. You can customise everything from the ground up. Size, style, finish, band selection, band strength, the list goes on. A coping saw, 3 files and a few sheets of sandpaper will cost you about 20 bucks tops. With these tools you can literally make thousands of slingshots (sandpaper will wear out though, but its very cheap and availiable everywhere). I've just made a few using plain old size 107 office rubber bands and I must say, surprisingly powerful. They cost me $4.50 for about 70 or so bands. Using ZDP-189's 'Z-Type' attachment method also words really well with these bands.

Finally, there are dozens of retailers in this country who will happily sell you one without all the hassle of import laws. It all comes down to state laws where you live as to whether you can own one or not.

I hope this helps you make your decision and also, make sure your parents know what you are doing.


----------



## bear grylls junior

so im 15 and also u said thers no problem bringing one but should i bring it assembled thankx fror advice man im gratefull


----------



## Hrawk

Hrawk said:


> I would under no circumstance bring it into the country assembled though and defiantly not in hand luggage.


----------



## flippinout

I traveled to NSW several years ago and carried several bandsets as well as my longbow and 24 broadhead tipped arrows. No problems. Carved a fork when i got to where i was going, hunted for 3 months, and gave away all my shooting gear to mates when i left. My experience was a good one. Be respectful and don't be stupid and all is well.


----------



## Hrawk

Good to hear, glad you enjoyed it.

Where did you go hunting and what game were you after?


----------



## flippinout

Brewarrina area near Bourke. I hunted goats, pigs, and roos with my longbow and rabbits with my slingshot. One of the best times in my life and will be back before my days are done. Australia holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Hrawk

Nice, that's not too far from my usual hunting grounds around Coonamble.

Baradine is probably my favourite place of them all though. A friends property backs onto the Piliga State Forest and each dawn and dusk you have thousands of roos coming out into the crops and going back into the forest at night. Set yourself up in a nice cosy spot about 400-500 metres from the holes in the fence they use and it's like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## HOE

It''s really stupid to outlaw simple things that everyone can make anywhere. Just like blowgun and dart being illegal in Canada, it's just a simple water pipe and a skewer attached with some cotton wool or paper cone, and that's illegal! Even a drinking straw can be a used as a blowgun that can take out someone's eye. There is no logic in these kinds of law. And wristbrace is just a bent metal rod and that's also illegal!


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> This is what changed it all:
> 
> *"There will never be uniform gun laws in Australia until we see a massacre in Tasmania." *New South Wales Premier Barry Unsworth, after a specially called Premier's meeting in Hobart Tasmania, December 1987.
> 
> The *Port Arthur massacre* of 28 April 1996 was a killing spree which claimed the lives of 35 people and wounded 21 others mainly at the historic Port Arthur prison colony, a popular tourist site in south-eastern Tasmania, Australia.
> 
> I am certainly no conspiracy theorist but the overwhelming amount of evidence that proves this whole event was staged or manufactured makes me sick the the stomach still to this very day.
> 
> http://www.whale.to/b/viallspam.html


Yeah I had to hand in 12 of 16 firearms after that. gave up shooting


----------



## romanljc

Rapier said:


> 'Hrawk' said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what changed it all:*"There will never be uniform gun laws in Australia until we see a massacre in Tasmania." *New South Wales Premier Barry Unsworth, after a specially called Premier's meeting in Hobart Tasmania, December 1987.The *Port Arthur massacre* of 28 April 1996 was a killing spree which claimed the lives of 35 people and wounded 21 others mainly at the historic Port Arthur prison colony, a popular tourist site in south-eastern Tasmania, Australia.I am certainly no conspiracy theorist but the overwhelming amount of evidence that proves this whole event was staged or manufactured makes me sick the the stomach still to this very day.http://www.whale.to/b/viallspam.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to hand in 12 of 16 firearms after that. gave up shooting
Click to expand...

But yet cars kill more people then guns each year but there still legal go figure.


----------

